# Window Stool Removal Issue



## bperk21 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey there!

For starters I have been upgrading my townhouse and my next project is adding trim and a different stool for my bedroom windows. However I have come across a problem and I do not know the best way to go about even starting my project.

This first picture is the entire window itself. Dimensions are 6' 10.5" W, 2' 10.5" H, and 2 3/8" D










The problem is removal of the existing window stool. Quick explanation: The window stool used to but up against the original window, however the previous homeowners bought new windows and had them installed with no changes to the window stool. The new windows were too large to put in the same place as the old window, so they installed the new window sitting on top of the window stool.










To explain this picture, the bottom right is the window stool, the top right is the window (sitting on top of stool), and the left is the wall. (The window sits flush to exterior of house, so there is an "indent" on the inside of the house if you know what I mean). I removed the caulk to try to get a better idea of what I am up against.

Anyways, my main problem is how am I supposed to remove the window stool with the window sitting on top of it? The framing is wood (no brick) and I would like to remove the stool without having to take out the window.

Oh and I am not sure what the stool is made out of. It looks like a composite of stones held together somehow...I have no idea. Here is a better picture of what it looks like:










Thanks in advance for any help!! I hope I provided enough information :thumbup:

Brad


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If it's actually a stone material, this will be a dusty job.
Cut the stool with a grinder flush to the window. Have a friend hold a vacuum close to the blade to catch the dust.
You'll need a steady hand.
Ron


----------



## bperk21 (Apr 16, 2011)

I was hoping it wouldn't come to that. I was able to loosen the stool around the edge that is accessible to me...I can lift it just a bit but I am thinking it is connected on the side "under the window" (not to the window itself...hopefully...but to the rough concrete below the stool...I think that is what they did to hold the stool in place and make it level). I am going to try and take a long and flat chisel and work my way on the bottom all the way across to hopefully loosen it enough so I can slide it out. Anything to avoid having to grind it


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bperk21 said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't come to that. I was able to loosen the stool around the edge that is accessible to me...I can lift it just a bit but I am thinking it is connected on the side "under the window" (not to the window itself...hopefully...but to the rough concrete below the stool...I think that is what they did to hold the stool in place and make it level). I am going to try and take a long and flat chisel and work my way on the bottom all the way across to hopefully loosen it enough so I can slide it out. Anything to avoid having to grind it


If the window is resting on this, what will support the windows weight if you remove the stool under it?
Ron


----------



## bperk21 (Apr 16, 2011)

I was going to rest the window on a 2x4 or whatever size wood would fit under it but after your post I was worried the window might cause stress on the screws holding it in place while I was switching it out. Might have worked might not have, but I played it safe and just cut the stone like you suggested...very dusty indeed haha but I took your advice and now the window is all ready for me to install the stool and casings....thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------

